# Sams Teach Yourself FreeBSD in 24 Hours



## dd1313 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi GUys

Do you know what version of freebsd this book uses,It does not mention it.

http://www.amazon.com/Sams-Teach-Yourself-FreeBSD-Hours/dp/0672324245


Publisheed date is December 18, 2002 --any thoughts what version was around then

Thanks
Dev


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

I think version 4.6.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 28, 2009)

You know what I think about all these teach yourself in 24h... books?
b****t


But that is my own opinion only


----------



## Alt (Dec 28, 2009)

Advertisement time ?


----------



## dd1313 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi GUys

Do you think if I install 7.2 I can still use this book

Thanks
Dev


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2010)

I have no idea what's in the book. But if it's just some basics I'm guessing it'll still be the same.


----------



## foldingstock (Jan 29, 2010)

If you want to learn FreeBSD why not use the official FreeBSD Handbook? It is current, contains loads of information, and is easy to follow!


----------



## expl (Jan 29, 2010)

You can browse some pages of the book here:
http://books.google.is/books?id=LyD...Teach+Yourself+FreeBSD+in+24+Hours&hl=en&cd=1

It is covering 4.7 version. You will find that a lot of stuff will not work on 7.x and 8.x boxes. Particularly configuring/rebuilding kernel and anything thats X/KDE/Gnome related (book covers now dropped XFree86 and outdated KDE/Gnome).


----------



## oliverh (Jan 29, 2010)

Just get Lehey's Complete FreeBSD still one of the best books.

http://www.lemis.com/grog/Documentation/CFBSD/

It's free to download.

If you like it, buy a copy of Absolute FreeBSD, 2nd Edition.


----------



## vigol (Jan 29, 2010)

XXX Teach Yourself YYY in ZZZ Hours/Week/Days/Hours:
* You'll finish the book at estimated time, maybe faster.
* You'll learn quite a lot about anythings, maybe nothings.
* You'll forget all that you've learn, faster than all the wasting time that you spend for reading.
* Finally, you'll think you know everything; practically nothing at all.

Also, Same result for those DUM{2}IES books.

I love following quote from
Wicked Cool perl Scripts, by steve Oulline.


> For this book, it is supposed that you are not a dummy. IN other words, I'm assuming that you can think and read.


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 30, 2010)

I would disagree I got a C++ book from Sams and although I spend considerably more time using and learning from the book than the 21 days said I did I did learn quite a bit.  Enough to make me competent when I went to college.
You won't learn all the material in the advertised time but there good enough starting points. I'd put them on the same level as the * for Dummies books.




			
				vigol said:
			
		

> XXX Teach Yourself YYY in ZZZ Hours/Week/Days/Hours:
> * You'll finish the book at estimated time, maybe faster.
> * You'll learn quite a lot about anythings, maybe nothings.
> * You'll forget all that you've learn, faster than all the wasting time that you spend for reading.
> ...


----------

